# New to ribs



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Food Lion put baby back ribs on sale for $1.99lb yesterday. I picked up (2) racks of them and (1) rack of Kansas City style ribs. I plan to cook them in a vertical propane smoker this weekend.
I am new to smoking ribs. I am looking for advice on how to cook them and them be great and not chewy.

I have read several articles online and I don't think anyone said to do it the same. Some say cook directly on the rack the entire time. Some say wrap in foil the entire time. Some say cook for 2 hours on the rack and then wrap in tin foil for the remainder of the time. Some say cook at 225 and others 250-275.

Any advice is appreciated.

Darin


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mullet Fingers... You'll need a rub first. Then it depends on if you like your ribs dry or wet. I like both so wet I will run them for three hours at 225 take them out and load em with sauce and wrap them in foil and put them back in for another 2 to three hours. 

Dry pull them at four hours, sample them if they are a bit too chewy put them back in for another hour. Sample again.

Lots of good info on TheNakedWiz.com or Smokering.com


----------

